# Aktuelle Umfrage 1



## B3N (13. Juli 2005)

*Aktuelle Umfrage mit dem Thema:*

Wollt ihr weiterhin eine detaillierte Auflistung der Gilde auf unserer Webseite? (ähnlich der bisherigen)


----------



## SethDeBlade (13. Juli 2005)

ich habe mit mir egal abgestimmt, da ich die php-schnitt-stelle für meine Homepage nutze. prinzipiell finde ich eure detaillierte ansicht aber nicht schlecht, da da dort mehr infos angezeigt werden, als im feed enthalten (siehe inventar & co). Wobei hier die Frage ist, in wie weit man es wirklich benötigt dass andere das inventar sehen können. ich persönlich finde diese möglichkeit nicht so zwingend notwendig und habe sie deswegen in blasc abgeschaltet, sodass nur die charwerte ausgelesen werden.


----------



## Alucardx (13. Juli 2005)

Ich Persöhnlich würde mich freuen wenn endlich alle member meiner gilde zu sehen währen und wenn auch nur name lvl & rang

Al

PS

Ich hab Inventar eingeschaltet sehe aber in meinem Char Profil nichts ???


----------



## Hasgar (14. Juli 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> *Aktuelle Umfrage mit dem Thema:*
> 
> Wollt ihr weiterhin eine detaillierte Auflistung der Gilde auf unserer Webseite? (ähnlich der bisherigen)
> [post="95506"][/post]​



Es muss auf jeden Fall bleibne und sich vor allem wesentlich mehr ausbreiten! Ich finde das System super so wie es ist und hoffe, dass es mehr und mehr Leute auch so sehen werden.


----------



## Shazzar (14. Juli 2005)

Was hat denn das Inventar mit der Gildenauflistung zu tun?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morphex (14. Juli 2005)

Jap sicher , Ich finde das es sowas wie eine Tabelle geben muss


----------



## ratzefummel (15. Juli 2005)

Das ist sehr wichtig für uns das das die GIlde angezeigt wird.

Bitte belasst das doch :-)


----------



## RaGe (17. Juli 2005)

jop, auf jeden fall beibehalten^^ gibt ja viele leute, die sowas für ihre signaturen benutzen bei foren und die keine eigene hp haben, wie mich z.B.


----------

